# Philippine Roller coaster



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whilst I am getting rather worn out at dealing with Filipinos and trying to fathom the sense of what they are doing, I have to tell you this one, it is a doosie!

We wanted to reconnect the well that services 3 of the units here. It was disconnected several years ago by previous occupants over the usual thing, fighting over who used how much water!!!

So far we have visited the Council Chambers 4 times and Lueco the provider 2 times. Now all we want to do is reconnect to the existing meter cavity that was originally provided, ie. putting in a new meter. The previous one was in the Corporate name of the village constructors and we wanted to change to private use, using my wife's name on the a/c as we are already a user for the household. I would have thought very simple - but silly me!!!

Firstly to the council who have to 'inspect' the site, can understand that, but before that happens, we had to provide a 'letter' from the Title owner of our property (has not been finalised yet, but we have a contract of sale} So I typed up a letter and had the seller sign it giving her consent! Oh no, we meant, affidavit, so to the lawyer, draw up consent affidavit and relieve us of 500p. Take it back to the Council, have to inspection by Council. Out they come the two 'brain surgeons' where is the circuit breaker - there were 5 on the board!!!! Have to Pick up next day, down we go. No you have to have a certificate from a Licensed Electrician (now remember Lueco the Electricity Company is reinstalling the meter)???? So off to a Licensed Electrician and 2500p later signs the document after an 'inspection' (Let me say these people were very helpful and continue to be), they are a Construction Company. The one 'recommended' by the Council Inspector wanted 5000p to do the job!!! Smell a rort there!

So today with the necessary document signed and feeling rather lighter in the pocket (we only are paying 50%0, the 3rd property is owned/occupied by Filipinos but they don't want to be involved - no surprise there either.

Why the Council even had to be involved in a major query as far as I am concerned. Surely, it is between the Supplier and us? I would have thought so. 

This is the best example of bureaucracy gone off the rails and all in the interests of their back pocket, which we did not fill up IMO??? Hopefully today will be the day but who knows? Sometimes it just gets tiresome.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Whilst I am getting rather worn out at dealing with Filipinos and trying to fathom the sense of what they are doing, I have to tell you this one, it is a doosie!
> 
> We wanted to reconnect the well that services 3 of the units here. It was disconnected several years ago by previous occupants over the usual thing, fighting over who used how much water!!!
> 
> ...


Yep, par for the course here in every facet of life. Whoever you deal with, no matter which way you turn it is the same thing. I think the hardest part is when you come to the realization that it never ends. It just never stops! That's when the frustration is felt; at least for me. Fifteen years of living in these islands now and although I've gotten use to the BS I still get ticked off on a daily basis with something.

It's difficult dealing with people where there is no judgment and absolutely no common sense and no reasoning. I always describe it as like living a real life Three Stooges movie where everyone is either Larry, Moe, or Curly Joe :bowl:.
I would imagine it will remain that way here until there is enough fresh blood from intermarriage with many millions of people from other countries and the country becomes more of a cultural melting pot. As it is now I think that evolution has gone about as far as it can on it's own. Where we live it looks more like evolution - in reverse. Truly sad..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ron, Just have to kick back and enjoy the circus that is daily life here. Frustration runs rampant unless you kind of let it slide by. Much has been said in past threads about the lack of logical thinking and it seems we have to accept this way of life or we will need a strait jacket and trip to the funny farm. 

To put it in perspective - We have been living in this house 2 years now. We have yet to be issued a building permit to build said house. Why we have no permit is because we still have no clear title to the land we purchased 3 years ago because there is no original owner to sign the transfer as that woman died somewhat over 20 years ago. The nephew of the original owner absconded with all the funds we paid and stiffed the rest of the family and we have just learned that he died a couple months ago. My Asawa is attempting some kind of end run dealing somehow with taxes & a new land survey and at this point still don't know if it will be accomplished or not. Each and every step of this so-called progress has been at some expense from my pocket and I think it has been somewhere in the vicinity of P3oo,ooo to P4oo,ooo. I have gotten to the point that I don't even keep track anymore and consider it just part of living expenses. If you dwell on it, it will drive you to that funny farm so I just kick back and let it slide by and let her continue with her efforts. I have always tried to keep the perspective that I can walk away from a situation if I need to and that has kept me half-way sane to this point, hopefully to be continued.

I believe that the last paragraph of Gene's post just about says it all.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Ron, Just have to kick back and enjoy the circus that is daily life here. Frustration runs rampant unless you kind of let it slide by. Much has been said in past threads about the lack of logical thinking and it seems we have to accept this way of life or we will need a strait jacket and trip to the funny farm.
> 
> To put it in perspective - We have been living in this house 2 years now. We have yet to be issued a building permit to build said house. Why we have no permit is because we still have no clear title to the land we purchased 3 years ago because there is no original owner to sign the transfer as that woman died somewhat over 20 years ago. The nephew of the original owner absconded with all the funds we paid and stiffed the rest of the family and we have just learned that he died a couple months ago. My Asawa is attempting some kind of end run dealing somehow with taxes & a new land survey and at this point still don't know if it will be accomplished or not. Each and every step of this so-called progress has been at some expense from my pocket and I think it has been somewhere in the vicinity of P3oo,ooo to P4oo,ooo. I have gotten to the point that I don't even keep track anymore and consider it just part of living expenses. If you dwell on it, it will drive you to that funny farm so I just kick back and let it slide by and let her continue with her efforts. I have always tried to keep the perspective that I can walk away from a situation if I need to and that has kept me half-way sane to this point, hopefully to be continued.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we live in the same small town but amazing that it's an entire nation-says a lot..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I know these frustrations and basically they were formed when I tried to do the right and legal thing... I stopped doing that years ago and now just get things done, we also live on land with no title but I tried to get a title and I had been paying my taxes but now I don't bother and I could care less and I don't stress if things go sour I'll just save that money that I would have been giving to somebody that can't fix my problem and use it to move somewhere else, we nearly got flooded again this year though so who'd want to live in our spot, other than a squatter.

You'd be amazed at how professional anyone can become when you have an issue or problem and to fix it would be ridiculous because then the money train stops and everything always ends up costing you big time, always an opportunity.

I now could care less about fixes and whats my hurry? Who worries here... nobody but us hard working, honest pensioners, I'm learning but it's slow.


----------

